# Minnitus Grouper



## 1cutsalot (Jul 12, 2007)

Have a 8in Minnitus Grouper,HOLY Terror.He had a girlfriend, female Passer Angel who recently passed.Has been a Holy terror ever since! I cannot tell if this is a M/F? Do they sexually mature at a certain age? Is there any fish tough enough 4 he /she?


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

How big is the tank? The size of the tank is a big issue with groupers as they have large hunting territories in the wild so its a good chance if its already acting like this at a small size tankmates will be hard to come by.


----------



## 1cutsalot (Jul 12, 2007)

*Grouper*

Sorry for the long absence.He was in a 8ft ,300 gal.The straw that broke my patience with him was when he had the lunar wrasse by the tail and was dragging it!So we bought him a new(used) tank(100),Reef.Now he see's his tankmates through the glass!It was that or the frying pan! 
Renee


----------

